# ECU code for 1995 HB



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

OK I just ran ecu code not sure how I get my code number, This is what I get.

2 long
3 fast
4 fast
5 fast
1 long

Then it seems to start to repeat goes back to 2 long then the 3,4,5 fast then 1 long then back to 2 long

What number of codes is this?

Thanks


----------



## AtomCzar (Dec 28, 2010)

I just did this last night.

Those flashes indicate the 5 diagnostic modes.

you want to select the 3 flashes to get your codes.


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

How do I select it? my box has the screw in it, counter clockwise say idel then has diagnostic clockwise. I tired what was in instruction but it never showed anything when I turned it back. what am I doing wrong.


----------



## AtomCzar (Dec 28, 2010)

do what you did to get those first flashes. then turn it back after the one you want. It was clockwise to start the flashes for me, and counter to select the one I wanted.


----------



## Ryanone (Feb 15, 2011)

I believe thats the code it spits when everything checks out.
1 2 3 4 5


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

OK guys sorry took so long for me recheck this but any way I got code 32 EGR Function. does this mean i need a new egr vavle or is it something else with egr?

Thank


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

might check the little hose under the bpt valve 1st, see if its burnt etc
might get lucky... You can always pull the egr and try cleaning it if the hose wasnt your problem


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

Well I got to check the b.p.t hose and it was burnt and collapsed in. But my check engine light is still on and I'm still getting code 32 and now im getting code 41. Intake Air Temperature Sensor. Where is this located at, I looked in the book but not seeing anything listed as intake air sensor? 

Thanks for the help


----------



## AtomCzar (Dec 28, 2010)

The air temp sensor, for my 94, is on the bottom passenger side of the air filter. I broke mine pulling out my transmission dipstick, so it's right around that.


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

Update this again, after driving around some today my EGR code is gone, So it was definitely the hose from the bpt to egr being burnt. Thanks for the cheap fix Speedo . But I do still have the code 41, And still cant find the Intake Air Temperature Sensor. Can anyone help me out I checked where Atomc said but didnt see it, not even sure what im really looking for, I google it but not sure if its pulling the right part up. anyone got detailed info for this on my truck or pics thanks for all the help this far.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You need to remove the bottom of the air cleaner housing, which means removing the upper housing, air cleaner, metal tower brace under the air filter, the 10mm head bolt at the back of th air cleaner housing base and the vent hose. As you pull up on the air cleaner housing base, you will see two wires coming out of the intake air temp sensor, which is attached by two screws. Many times the metal bracket will break that holds the harness connector of the air temp sensor to the bottom of the base. An updated brace was made available per a TSB if you need one. Often one or both of the wires break an cause an open circuit, which causes the MIL to illuminate. Repair the wire(s) acccordingly.


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

smj999smj You was right the wire broke off flush with the sensor, I had to shave it a bit and was able to solder it back to together. saved me 60$ Check engine light is off, It has came on a few time but im thinking it may be the sensor wire cause the mount broke and its hanging there, going tape it up in a day or so see if that keeps it off all the time. But thanks for all the info guys saved me over 100$


----------



## w9bna (Oct 11, 2011)

I tried turning the screw back after my third flash. If I turn it fully counterclock wise I dont get any other flashes( like I am exiting the diag mode). If I only turn the dial back to the diag mode selector? The engine light stays on, no flashing. I do have a CEL at times and I cant figure this code reading thing out. CAN YOU PLEASE EXPLAIN IN DETAIL WHAT I AM DOING WRONG!!!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

w9bna said:


> I tried turning the screw back after my third flash. If I turn it fully counterclock wise I dont get any other flashes( like I am exiting the diag mode). If I only turn the dial back to the diag mode selector? The engine light stays on, no flashing. I do have a CEL at times and I cant figure this code reading thing out. CAN YOU PLEASE EXPLAIN IN DETAIL WHAT I AM DOING WRONG!!!


Try this site. It may help you out:

http://www.troublecodes.net/Nissan/


----------



## w9bna (Oct 11, 2011)

Good web site. I was able to check mode three. Got 55. Which is no faults right? On my way home got another CEL. This truck is crazy and has amnesia.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

When you cycle through all of the modes & go back to Mode I, you erase the stored code(s).


----------

